# Alcohol License...?



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

Okay, I understand that I need to have a license to drink alcohol in public. My question is if I am at the home of Mr. Rossi and Cami is there. Let’s say Mr. Rossi has a license to drink alcohol. Do I still need a license to partake in the cocktails?


Cheers,


jd


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Short answer, no


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

If you check back through the various threads you'll find considerable detail on this topic. You need a licence to consume and own alcohol full stop. If you invite Mr. Rossi and Cami at your home, not only you need to have a licence to have alcohol yourself, you are responsible for ensuring Cami has one as well - well we know that Mr. Rossi has one don't we?


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

You need a licence to consume alcohol full stop?

Ok, how many bars, clubs, eateries etc selling alcohol check to see if their patrons have a licence?

Let's have some sense here please


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If we go by Reggie's advice, no one is every going to come over to my place!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

Ogri750 said:


> Short answer, no


Short answer "yes"

The letter of the law states that you do need a license to consume alcohol. In practice it is unenforceable, but it is still there.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

I wasn't referring to the letter of the law, hence the short answer. I was referring to real life


----------



## ReggieDXB007 (Mar 10, 2011)

Yes my dear sir, but I understood the question related to the letter of the law. What really happens is, as you quite astutely point out, another matter. Until that is, it isn't.

Liquor licence laws won't trigger arrests, police say


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

I've heard that if you serve alcohol in your home and that person has an altercation after eg drunk driving, arguement with the cab etc, then you are also responsable as you served the alcohol. No idea if true though.

The bottom line is the law is very, very ambiguous and unenforceable at times. The bottom line is just get the license and hope that it covers you for any eventuality. In the scheme of things in Dubai, the license is one of the easiest things to get A&E do all the work.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

My sister lives in a compound villa in Barsha. After a reasonably quiet family party, a Saudi neighbour called the police and reported them for having alcohol in the house with no licence. Luckily they did have a licence and the police left. Get the licence - it is little hassle to get one.


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

wandabug said:


> My sister lives in a compound villa in Barsha. After a reasonably quiet family party, a Saudi neighbour called the police and reported them for having alcohol in the house with no licence. Luckily they did have a licence and the police left. Get the licence - it is little hassle to get one.


How do I get a licence? Will my PRO be required to do this for me - coz then, it'll never happen - they never answer the phone.

Is there some way I can get this done myself?

J>


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

^Yeah, just go to one of the liquor shops and ask for an application. They will ask for a lot of information, like your contract (there is an amount of money you need to make in order to get the license), your passport copies, visa copies, actual passport, etc.

Good Luck.


----------



## jagatr (Feb 27, 2011)

indoMLA said:


> ^Yeah, just go to one of the liquor shops and ask for an application. They will ask for a lot of information, like your contract (there is an amount of money you need to make in order to get the license), your passport copies, visa copies, actual passport, etc.
> 
> Good Luck.


Oh wow - thats sounds simple enough. Thank you.


J.


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

jagatr said:


> Oh wow - thats sounds simple enough. Thank you.
> 
> 
> J.


And an NOC from your company


----------



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

What is the price of alcohol in Dubai? I've been told it's a lot; but what's a lot?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

You are not going to find 1.50$ beers from the watering holes here  

The hotels are usually 30+, bigger and fancier the hotel, the more it costs. There are not many non fancy hotels. Jebel Ali club you can get them for like 15 to 18 dirhams. A forum member once told me it is like the the walmart of bars though... Pretty much my cup of tea, but might not be yours


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

The law is that all residents need licenses to buy or drink alcohol. That is clear. Tourists should only drink in their hotels. Clearly that's widely flouted and little know. 

As licences are so easy to get there's no sensible reason why not to get one.


----------



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

I can get 1.75L of Vodka (Top Shelf) for about $56 in Florida. What is the cost of 1.75L of Vodka in Dubai?


----------



## jd2222245 (May 1, 2011)

Jynxgirl said:


> You are not going to find 1.50$ beers from the watering holes here
> 
> The hotels are usually 30+, bigger and fancier the hotel, the more it costs. There are not many non fancy hotels. Jebel Ali club you can get them for like 15 to 18 dirhams. A forum member once told me it is like the the walmart of bars though... Pretty much my cup of tea, but might not be yours




Sorry, don't drink beer!


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

jd2222245 said:


> I can get 1.75L of Vodka (Top Shelf) for about $56 in Florida. What is the cost of 1.75L of Vodka in Dubai?


1L of Vodka from Baracuda is dhs.60. You do the math.


----------

